# My new night light!



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section, just wanted to show off my new night light 










It's not yet done but this is the start


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

How can you sleep with that  Probably the camera makes it look brighter than actually is though.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's gonna be dimmer, gonna change the lighting in a few days. And ya the camera makes it brighter than it actually is


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, but is it loud? Looks to have a lot of potential


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure yet, still need impeller shafts for my filters. I usually have music playing 24/7 anyways so it wont really matter. the tank is a 5ft 75g.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

that is the one thing about really bright lights.... fan noise.... arrgggg....

I am still waiting as I know the led technology is there...consumers just have to wait....for the cost to become viable...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Now is the time to buy a string of LED Christams lights to make your own LED canopies.
$20 will get a 50 light string of outdoor bulbs.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going towards making a little light box that I could hang, I plan on using cfl bulbs instead of led christmas lights though just incase I decide to plant the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> Now is the time to buy a string of LED Christams lights to make your own LED canopies.
> $20 will get a 50 light string of outdoor bulbs.


Pretty sure the fish would enjoy a bit of Christmas cheers as well 

Mmmmm, a under water Christmas tree. We should have a competition


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

not sure yet, still need impeller shafts for my filters. I usually have music playing 24/7 anyways so it wont really matter. the tank is a 5ft 75g.





Off topic, Have you ever replaced an impeller shaft in an old aquaclear 300?




.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> not sure yet, still need impeller shafts for my filters. I usually have music playing 24/7 anyways so it wont really matter. the tank is a 5ft 75g.
> 
> Off topic, Have you ever replaced an impeller shaft in an old aquaclear 300?
> 
> .


nope, but i'm pretty sure they all go the same way.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> Off topic, Have you ever replaced an impeller shaft in an old aquaclear 300?


Aquaclear 70/300 Impeller - Pets & Ponds

Plug and play.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

hope your stand is strong enough =P


----------

